# Sick murdering %$&*!£$!!!!!!!!



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Rie and I took Alisha to York today, and while we were sat at the bus stop we saw a pidgeon wandering around on the road in front of us. They couldn't walk properly and were doing something weird with their head, resting it to the side over and over again...

Anyway, a bus pulled out, saw the pidgeon and stopped to let it pass, and I was going to go grab it and move it away to a safer area as they couldn't fly or walk properly. Then another bus pulled out before I had the chance, aimed for the pidgeon and ran it over!

If it'd been an accident I could understand, but to purpousely AIM for the poor thing is sick!!!!! In front of a child too!!!

I've just got home and I am FUMING!

We took the number of the bus and took note of the time, Im about to ring First buses and complain-there are some SICK people in the world!!!!!!:censor:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely complain! That is disgusting!!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

How awful. RIP Pigeon.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

ive seen a bus driver do that too i got on the bus and hada big row :whip:


----------



## SSmode (Sep 23, 2008)

I hate people that kill stuff just because they can. Doubt the bus company will care much though.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

It's really upset me. Birds scare the hell out of me but to see that....no living creature should have to go like that, its horrible.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

was it this pigeon??


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

COMPLAIN! COMPLAIN! COMPLAIN! that is sick!!! some sick folk in this world. i dunno how the b:censor:d sleeps at nite :devil:
hope your child is as blissfully ignorant when out and about so didn't notice it. and that it wasn't to tramatising for you all.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I would exaggerate your little girls' reaction to it, too.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

was it this one?


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

the bus driver may have thought he was doing it a favour if it was injured.
obviously not very nice in front of children but sometimes it has to be done if its in pain


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

The driver was probably doing it for kicks, but the irony is that they probably did the pigeon a favour. Mother nature is generally not very kind to sick or injured animals and chances are that pigeon would have been ripped to shreds by a fox later that night if it survived that long. It might not have been the drivers intention, but they put the bird out of its misery by the sounds of it.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

spider_duck said:


> Rie and I took Alisha to York today, and while we were sat at the bus stop we saw a pidgeon wandering around on the road in front of us. They couldn't walk properly and were doing something weird with their head, resting it to the side over and over again...


Unpleasant as it was and as cruel as hitting it without KNOWING for sure whether you were going to cause an instant death, the only pigeons I've ever seen behave like this are not healthy and will almost certainly be unable to fly - and will thus starve or get taken down by a predator.

I've been guilty of picking up ill pigeons and moving them off the road, mind you... 

I would definitely make a complaint to the bus company about it, however - there is no excuse for ANY driver to be deliberately trying to run over and kill an animal, no matter what that animal is.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I just phoned them and told them that the incident upset us all and theyre finding out which driver it was and taking it from there.

To be honest Id prefer it to be eaten by something, at least then their life wasn't wasted. Now it's just a flattened mess in the middle of the road, what a waste of a life


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

SSmode said:


> I hate people that kill stuff just because they can. Doubt the bus company will care much though.


They will if you say he traumatised your child and you're going to sue.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

> I just phoned them and told them that the incident upset us all and theyre finding out which driver it was and taking it from there.
> 
> To be honest Id prefer it to be eaten by something, at least then their life wasn't wasted. Now it's just a flattened mess in the middle of the road, what a waste of a life :sad:


I'm not sure the pigeon would agree!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

essexchondro said:


> I'm not sure the pigeon would agree!


 I'm not sure they'd agree with being flattened by a bus either.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

> I'm not sure they'd agree with being flattened by a bus either.


Flattened by a bus is probably a quicker and less stressful death than savaged by another animal or starving to death. Like I say, from the pigeons point of view it was probably the best thing that could happen to it given the state that it was in (couldn't walk and fly etc). More of a mercy killing than a murder, really.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I was driving the chilren to school one morning and there was a hen pheasant in the road - nothing unusual in that, they're everywhere around here. But to my amazement the car in front actually swerved right onto the other side of the road to run it over.

I was so shocked and it still upsets me to think of it now over a year later. I will stop to help any animal. The thought they killed it just for the hell of it is sickening. 

To put an animal out of it's misery is an act of compassion, yes, but it doesn't sound as if that was the bus driver's intention.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Last Sunday I had my 2 daughters out and we were walking along the town centre of Troon when we saw a group of teenagers creating a scene. There was a large seagull, lying in the middle of the road which had obviously just been hit by a car. One of the teenagers went over to it, but wouldn't touch it and i was about to go and pick it up when a guy standing smoking outside a pub walked onto the road, picked it up pulled its neck and threw it onto the side of the road. 

My elder granddaughter was very upset, but when I explained that it was kinder to do than to leave it dying by the roadside or in the middle of the road to be hit by another car and be in pain in between, she understood the sense of it, but was still upset that it had happened. If she'd seen another car/bus/whatever deliberately drive over it, she would have been 10 times worse!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you would hate my road.... route 52.... it's roadkill after roadkill.... you might be able to go a mile on a good day without seeing something... possums, *****, coyotes, snakes, turtles.... any and everything.... skunks are the worst..... 


it's like the highway of death.... we have very fat vultures here....

it might make some folks on the forum just freak out i'd imagine...:whistling2:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

HABU said:


> you would hate my road.... route 52.... it's roadkill after roadkill.... you might be able to go a mile on a good day without seeing something... possums, *****, coyotes, snakes, turtles.... any and everything.... skunks are the worst.....
> 
> 
> it's like the highway of death.... we have very fat vultures here....
> ...


plenty of sunday roasts there then habu:lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

leggy said:


> plenty of sunday roasts there then habu:lol2:


hmm roast leg of skunk.

but on a serious note.

I know it sounds harsh but tbh the dirver probaly did the pidgeon and favour. A quick death is by far better then a slow painful one. But the fact the driver more then likly wasnt thinking this and did it for enjoyment is aweful, and for that alone he should be punished. 

Personally though if i come across a bird or simular, obviously dying and in pain, i will happyly put it out of its mysery quickly and quietly. One because it save the animal dying to suffer and more then likly it was humans that caused it to suffer in the first place and secondly it stops kids getting hold of it and tormenting its final moments. More then once have i rescued animals of kids trying to kill/torment them.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

for flip sake it was a pigeon an by the sounds of it a dying pigeon at least it got put out of its misery quickly instead of dragging on and dying from starvation/dehydration


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Wether the driver was doing it to put it out of its misery or not it was inapproprate to run over a bird in a public place. 

The driver in a bus cab is not in a position to make an informed decision about the health of an animal. Thats a job for a vet. 

People rarely have sympathy for pidgeons because they are seen as vermin I wonder if it would be seen in the same light if it was an injured kitten that had been run over? 

No animal deserved that and no one there deserved to have to see it - least of all children.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If I find a sick or injured Pigeon I take it to the vets who humanely put it to sleep if its beyond help I certainly wouldnt expect a bus driver to run it over:bash: Once I even got under a car and caught a very sick wild rat with a huge tumour and took that to the vets to be put to sleep. No charge for this service either


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> for flip sake it was a pigeon an by the sounds of it a dying pigeon at least it got put out of its misery quickly instead of dragging on and dying from starvation/dehydration


So it's ok to run over a pidgeon because its only a pidgeon?? Im sorry I disagree with that. Yes maybe it did have something wrong with it, but it was still wandering around and whose to say it would definitely have died? Not that it matters now, because what was once a beautiful creature who had as much right to be here as anyone else is now flat waiting for the council to scrape it up.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

HABU said:


> you would hate my road.... route 52.... it's roadkill after roadkill.... you might be able to go a mile on a good day without seeing something... possums, *****, coyotes, snakes, turtles.... any and everything.... skunks are the worst.....
> 
> 
> it's like the highway of death.... we have very fat vultures here....
> ...


 Accidents I can deal with, Im no stranger to roadkill, I used to see a lot of badgers when I was back in wales and it isnt nice but accidents happen I guess. Howver purposely aiming for something I think is awful


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> for flip sake it was a pigeon an by the sounds of it a dying pigeon at least it got put out of its misery quickly instead of dragging on and dying from starvation/dehydration


How heartless! Just because it is a pigeon doesnt mean it should be treated any differently to any other animal. What if it was one of your dogs? Would it be any different? I would complain too if I had seen what Sam had seen!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It always bothers me the attitude people seem to have towards pigeons. Just because they have been able to thrive around people makes them vermin.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

i agree its better to die instantly than be left to suffer. whether its a pigi or not no difference to me. 
i rescued a jackdaw that couldnt fly, took it home as it was late and kept him, fed him cat food on advice of vet. the vet the next day taped up his wing and said take him home it will heal.....well i kept him another 2 weeks and it didnt heal. in the end the rspca looked at him and said wing was smashed and he'd never fly again 
they put me on the spot and said i _could _keep him but it was cruel.
problem was i was attached to him by then. anyway they _persuaded_ me in quite a nasty manner he must be put down. which he was.
i still havnt forgiven myself for letting them do it  he would never have flown, but he was ok, he would hop round my room


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

well what would you rather do leave it at the side of the road to die, pick it up and stress it to hell and then die, think the bus driver did the poor thing a favour...


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Actually I have rescued more animals and birds than I can count and I have never had a bird die of "stress" from being picked up and taken to someone who can offer appropriate care. 

Saying "It will die of stress if I pick it up" is a great way to avoid taking responsibility for an injured bird. 

Whether that pidgeon was fatally ill and should have been destroyed is rather irrelevant - how was a bus driver, who didn't even get out of the bus, who was working, who chances are isn't an animal welfare professional or even amateur in his spare time (how do I know that? well he did RUN OVER A PIDGEON WITH HIS BUS!!!) make an informed decision in that split second and deliberately run over the bird?


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

Come on now, let's not over do this!

I do not believe in cruelty or the sensless killing of any animal, but!

If it was a town pigeon, it is a diseased rat with wings! (Not the rats that some of you keep as pets though, but the sewage variety LOL)

I took a couple of ducklings we found wandering on their own to the animal shelter and they refused to take those cute little guys in, as they stated that they're not important enough to save!

A town pigeon to me is way down that list, and unlike its lovely wood pigeon cousin, spreads disease and parasites everywhere.

You should see it as a mercy killing, that put a creature that has been created by our failure to keep our streets clean of dirt and uneaten foods!

The real culprites here are those people who chuck our uneaten foods onto the streets as they cannot be bothered to find a bin, and entice these lovely birds to come and reside in our stinking messy streets, and catch all sorts of nasties!

So next time you go out drinking, think before you chuck your stuff onto our pavements!

These birds should be foraging for food out into the countryside not on our high streets!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> Come on now, let's not over do this!
> 
> I do not believe in cruelty or the sensless killing of any animal, but!
> 
> ...


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I agree - once again animals suffer because of man's inability to be responsible!!!

But still can't agree that running the critter over with a bus without checking it out first was the right thing to do.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> for flip sake it was a pigeon an by the sounds of it a dying pigeon at least it got put out of its misery quickly instead of dragging on and dying from starvation/dehydration


 

Have to agree with you hun. It was a flipping pidgeon. Most likely carrying some vile disease that you were happy to risk your child with.
I very much doubt the bus driver aimed. For one, buses ain't like a car, take a fair bit more.
The pidgeon went left, the bus swerved left, the pidgeon went right, the bus swerved right!!!!!! ARGGGGHHH

You think one bus, one pidgeon is bad? Try the hundreds that you didn't see that your local council is no doubt putting poisons down for. God you lot are seriously too over sensitive you really are. Grow up and get a bloody pair!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Have to agree with you hun. It was a flipping pidgeon. Most likely carrying some vile disease that you were happy to risk your child with.
> I very much doubt the bus driver aimed. For one, buses ain't like a car, take a fair bit more.
> The pidgeon went left, the bus swerved left, the pidgeon went right, the bus swerved right!!!!!! ARGGGGHHH
> 
> You think one bus, one pidgeon is bad? Try the hundreds that you didn't see that your local council is no doubt putting poisons down for. God you lot are seriously too over sensitive you really are. Grow up and get a bloody pair!


:flrt: You can always post what I am thinking :flrt:


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Have to agree with you hun. It was a flipping pidgeon. Most likely carrying some vile disease that you were happy to risk your child with.
> I very much doubt the bus driver aimed. For one, buses ain't like a car, take a fair bit more.
> The pidgeon went left, the bus swerved left, the pidgeon went right, the bus swerved right!!!!!! ARGGGGHHH
> 
> You think one bus, one pidgeon is bad? Try the hundreds that you didn't see that your local council is no doubt putting poisons down for. God you lot are seriously too over sensitive you really are. Grow up and get a bloody pair!


I was talking about this to a few clients the other day, that we've become a nation of emotional f:censor:k ups!

Oh no it's snowing, oh no it's raining, oh no the sun is in my eyes, oh no a town pigeon got brutally run down by a demonic bus driver!

How about oh no the poor little girl with the pig tails got run over by a drunk?
That of coarse wouldn't get even to page 6 in any of our papers!

When the world reads our papers, and watches our news, I seriously get embarrassed!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I was talking about this to a few clients the other day, that we've become a nation of emotional f:censor:k ups!
> 
> Oh no it's snowing, oh no it's raining, oh no the sun is in my eyes, oh no a town pigeon got brutally run down by a demonic bus driver!
> 
> ...


I agree. Some sick f**ker can kill a child and no one says a word. Some busdrivers kills some flys and bugs on his windsheild and suddenly theres an outcry! Think we need to start a mass neutering and spaying policy on people!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i saved a pigeon and took it to southport to go to a sanctury. It makes me laugh how animal lovers have an undyin amount of love for certain types of animals and not for others. 

pigeons carry disease?? so do some humans, so should we run them over too?? rats carry diseases.....oh yeah but none of us keep them do we what a silly arguement

This is an animal forum, but if you feel the lizard/domestic/invert/shelled section should be full of threads dedicated to children bein run over i think you need to talk to t bo. Off topic tends to have a lot of threads dedicated to tragic stories involvin humans, if you would rather read them then go there


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Whatever people opinions are of Pigeons it still doesnt make it right to purposefully run it over. As they keep saying animal cruellty is usually the beginning of child abusers and serail killers. Maybe we should start running them over instead


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i saved a pigeon and took it to southport to go to a sanctury. It makes me laugh how animal lovers have an undyin amount of love for certain types of animals and not for others.
> 
> pigeons carry disease?? so do some humans, so should we run them over too?? rats carry diseases.....oh yeah but none of us keep them do we what a silly arguement
> 
> This is an animal forum, but if you feel the lizard/domestic/invert/shelled section should be full of threads dedicated to children bein run over i think you need to talk to t bo. Off topic tends to have a lot of threads dedicated to tragic stories involvin humans, if you would rather read them then go there


 
My thoughts entirely:notworthy:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

and having worked in many rescues, when pidgeons are brought in they are necked. Fact!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> and having worked in many rescues, when pidgeons are brought in they are necked. Fact!


 
Nope not fact. Our vets in Rufford work hard to save Pigeons along with any other wildlife taken in then a lovely lady from Swan rescue takes them in until ready for release that is FACT


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> and having worked in many rescues, when pidgeons are brought in they are necked. Fact!


Well i for one know that this pigeon wasnt necked, and is bein looked after in someones home.... fact!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me that so called animal lovers can differentiate so much over the treatment of different species. Maybe the domestics section should be split into
Cat
Dogs
Birds
Wildlife


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

I quite like pidgeons, they are immense animals, so hardy its untrue, I quite often see them with stumps or whatever, and to think that they went through that and didnt have any help whatsoever, I think they are quite remarkable, when i was in the canary islands, the pidgeons out there are so skinny and skanky looking! its quite sad to see!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Well i for one know that this pigeon wasnt necked, and is bein looked after in someones home.... fact!


Jean loves her pigeons hun:flrt: She has one that refused to be released and kept coming home so now he lives in her house and watches TV with her, he even tries to feed her


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> and having worked in many rescues, when pidgeons are brought in they are necked. Fact!


Wrong! No pigeons are 'necked' in our rescue. We hand rear loads of pigeons every year and when they are released they stay, we've even driven 50 miles away and released them and they are back before us. No disease where we live.

And Cat's right - there are plenty of threads about abused children - on the off topic threads, not here on the other pets and exotics.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Jean loves her pigeons hun:flrt: She has one that refused to be released and kept coming home so now he lives in her house and watches TV with her, he even tries to feed her


i need to ring her up n find out how pidge is doin :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Must be just up your end then as all the ones round here dont. Freshfields have a huge flock that have been mended and released. We dont take them at our sanctuary as to many loose cats but all the rescues we deal with dont kill them and as pointed out prev Swan rescue have a pigeon lady who would be horrified to hear your comments. FACT


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I've rehabilitated pigeons in my home, too - including getting Pig out of the cage to flap about and build up her wing strength before being released.

Sure, the pigeon in question was almost certainly going to die and soon. 

But it is NOT a bus driver's job to use his company's vehicle as an unsanctioned euthanasia aid.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> I've rehabilitated pigeons in my home, too - including getting Pig out of the cage to flap about and build up her wing strength after being released.
> 
> Sure, the pigeon in question was almost certainly going to die and soon.
> 
> But it is NOT a bus driver's job to use his company's vehicle as an unsanctioned euthanasia aid.


 
Well said


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Just because I care about the welfare of pigeons (and other "vermin", if I'm honest), doesn't mean I don't give a shit about children being harmed in any way.


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i saved a pigeon and took it to southport to go to a sanctury. It makes me laugh how animal lovers have an undyin amount of love for certain types of animals and not for others.
> 
> pigeons carry disease?? so do some humans, so should we run them over too?? rats carry diseases.....oh yeah but none of us keep them do we what a silly arguement
> 
> This is an animal forum, but if you feel the lizard/domestic/invert/shelled section should be full of threads dedicated to children bein run over i think you need to talk to t bo. Off topic tends to have a lot of threads dedicated to tragic stories involvin humans, if you would rather read them then go there


You obviously haven't read this yet have you?

I clearly point out that certain PESTS are FULL OF DISEASE, unlike their cousins whome are kept as pets, and those of which live outside towns and cities!

Also a bird sactuary wouldn't take in a pigeon, as the ducklings I found were even refused by Slimbridge wetland centre, which is one of the countrys biggest bird centre/sanctuary.

I guess it depends on the depth of impact a dying diseased town pigeon make on your life!

very sad!



VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> Come on now, let's not over do this!
> 
> I do not believe in cruelty or the sensless killing of any animal, but!
> 
> ...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Just because I care about the welfare of pigeons (and other "vermin", if I'm honest), doesn't mean I don't give a shit about children being harmed in any way.


 
I find that people who care for all animals usually do care for children too


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't even count how many times I've taken in various forms of "vermin", pigeons included!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> You obviously haven't read this yet have you?
> 
> I clearly point out that certain PESTS are FULL OF DISEASE, unlike their cousins whome are kept as pets, and those of which live outside towns and cities!
> 
> ...


 
not much of a sanctuary then refusin birds is it? did they give you a reason why they did??

i took this pigeon to someone who does work for swan rescue, and yes she did take it off me, and it is still alive, and it is being nursed back to health


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think it's right choosing to save one living breathing animal and not another just because of your perceived worth of said animal.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Have to agree with you hun. It was a flipping pidgeon. Most likely carrying some vile disease that you were happy to risk your child with.
> I very much doubt the bus driver aimed. For one, buses ain't like a car, take a fair bit more.
> The pidgeon went left, the bus swerved left, the pidgeon went right, the bus swerved right!!!!!! ARGGGGHHH
> 
> You think one bus, one pidgeon is bad? Try the hundreds that you didn't see that your local council is no doubt putting poisons down for. God you lot are seriously too over sensitive you really are. Grow up and get a bloody pair!


Hang on, didn't you recently find a pair of dogs running around in the road? And didn't you take them back to your house? Where your children reside? How did you know they weren't carrying anything?

But of course that's different isn't it because they were dogs.

He aimed for it, I'd draw a diagram if I could be bothered, it'd make more sense then.

Im also well aware of the poison put down for pidgeons and seagulls, and of the eggs they destroy. I don't disagree with population control-look what happened with the rabbits. Sometimes it's necissary to control and protect the species as a whole. But I disagree with a person running over any animal on purpose, it's completely out of order in my book.

You can tell me to, as you put it, "Grow up and get a bloody pair", but I dont feel that caring strongly about an incident that upset not only myself but others who witnessed it as either childish nor soft. It's called called compassion, you should try it sometime.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> You obviously haven't read this yet have you?
> 
> I clearly point out that certain PESTS are FULL OF DISEASE, unlike their cousins whome are kept as pets, and those of which live outside towns and cities!
> 
> ...


Slimbridge along with MartinMere etc arent sanctuaries they are conservation areas so they wont take orphans or sick birds BUT if you google wildlife rescues and bird rescues they all take both ducklings and pigeons plus any other bird that gets taken there.
Its funny how the people at these centres havent all become ill or died of some dreaded disease they have caught off them isnt it


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> I don't think it's right choosing to save one living breathing animal and not another just because of your perceived worth of said animal.


 
i hate spiders, they drive me mad, but i wolnt kill one if it was in the house, i tery to protect it and get it out without harm


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am the same, Cat... I'm not a fan of those huge spiders in my house, but I can't stand the idea of killing them.


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> not much of a sanctuary then refusin birds is it? did they give you a reason why they did??
> 
> i took this pigeon to someone who does work for swan rescue, and yes she did take it off me, and it is still alive, and it is being nursed back to health


No reason other than there are huge numbers of these in the wild, (Mallards by the way, as I took a little of my precious time to find this out) and they're of no priority to save!

I kept them for a month until they grew bigger, then released them into one of our large parks into a lake where they were attacked by the other ducks(male) and got killed!

So before any of you start passing judgement, do not for one second think we realistic few are totally heartless, as we are merely realistic and live in the real world!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Take a look ,not as hated as you think these are just 3 of many rescues:whistling2:

Save The Trafalgar Square Pigeons - Pigeon Recovery, Sick birds, Pigeon Rescue, Pigeon Welfare

Site Links

Chocolate covered pigeon rescued | Scottish SPCA


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> No reason other than there are huge numbers of these in the wild, (Mallards by the way, as I took a little of my precious time to find this out) and they're of no priority to save!
> 
> I kept them for a month until they grew bigger, then released them into one of our large parks into a lake where they were attacked by the other ducks(male) and got killed!
> 
> So before any of you start passing judgement, do not for one second think we realistic few are totally heartless, as we are merely realistic and live in the real world!


 
just cos i care for pigeons doesnt make me realistic does it not?? please tell me how it doesnt???? 

hows this for realistic, murdering, child abusing, theiving human beings who spread their own disease in the form of what they do are put behind bars, fed, watered, looked after in effect....... but yet apigeon, who has done nothing wrong apart from the fact that it is what it is with no choice in the matter, is condemned to be a disease ridden good for nothin who should be killed??? 

well i bow down to you for your realistic views, you are nothing but greatness and a breath of fresh air to us diseased bird loving bubbleheads! 

pffftt!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> No reason other than there are huge numbers of these in the wild, (Mallards by the way, as I took a little of my precious time to find this out) and they're of no priority to save!
> 
> I kept them for a month until they grew bigger, then released them into one of our large parks into a lake where they were attacked by the other ducks(male) and got killed!
> 
> So before any of you start passing judgement, do not for one second think we realistic few are totally heartless, as we are merely realistic and live in the real world!


 
You didnt try the right people to take the ducklings we take those in as most rescues do then release them in our Foxproof paddock with pond then when the time is right they can fly away. We would never take them to just any pond to release but Meresands woods is just at the back of us and Martin mere to the right so plenty of places for them to go. 4 weeks old is to young to release as they would still of had their mother to protect them if they had been naturally reared


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just cos i care for pigeons doesnt make me realistic does it not?? please tell me how it doesnt????
> 
> hows this for realistic, murdering, child abusing, theiving human beings who spread their own disease in the form of what they do are put behind bars, fed, watered, looked after in effect....... but yet apigeon, who has done nothing wrong apart from the fact that it is what it is with no choice in the matter, is condemned to be a disease ridden good for nothin who should be killed???
> 
> ...


:notworthy:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

But this was not a HEALTHY pigeon it wasn't walking properly and its head to one Side if it was a healthy pigeon it would have flown away, my god if I see a rat outside that's unhealthy while walking the dogs should I take it to the vets or dispatch it!!!


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

Sad, sad, sad!

I think I shall ignore this hippy thread from now on!

How depressingly sad!

:closed:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> But this was not a HEALTHY pigeon it wasn't walking properly and its head to one Side if it was a healthy pigeon it would have flown away, my god if I see a rat outside that's unhealthy while walking the dogs should I take it to the vets or dispatch it!!!


Do you drive a bus too:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> Sad, sad, sad!
> 
> I think I shall ignore this hippy thread from now on!
> 
> ...


I take it you dont like being proved that you are wrong


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Do you drive a bus too:whistling2:


whats that got to do with it, the OP stated that it was unwell.. Cnat be bothered with all the drama queens I'm of to kill a fly ...ooh what an evil cruel person i am


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> But this was not a HEALTHY pigeon it wasn't walking properly and its head to one Side if it was a healthy pigeon it would have flown away, my god if I see a rat outside that's unhealthy while walking the dogs should I take it to the vets or dispatch it!!!


so an ill human is on the street, unwell, should i ring an ambulance/take it to the hospital..... or dispatch it? cos surely if it had been a healthy human it would have walked away

ergo if you are ill then you should die, is that the point we are making? if thats the case then id have a lot less people to care about


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> But this was not a HEALTHY pigeon it wasn't walking properly and its head to one Side if it was a healthy pigeon it would have flown away, my god if I see a rat outside that's unhealthy while walking the dogs should I take it to the vets or dispatch it!!!


Would you run the rat over with a vehicle to dispatch it?

Or would you do your best to *humanely* dispatch it?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> whats that got to do with it, the OP stated that it was unwell.. Cnat be bothered with all the drama queens I'm of to kill a fly ...ooh what an evil cruel person i am


 
When we going shooting then hun?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Would you run the rat over with a vehicle to dispatch it?
> 
> Or would you do your best to *humanely* dispatch it?


 
Someone else that sees sense


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You see, I am absolutely agreeing that, given the description of the bird's behaviour, the bird was going to die sooner rather than later and that someone stepping up to make the choice to HUMANELY dispatch it was certainly called for.

But what I am not agreeing is that running it over with a vehicle of any description is a humane method of dispatch.

If I'd found a bird in that condition I would take it in to find out if the head tilt is the result of something curable - or something that isn't. If it's not curable and the animal can't be kept captive for whatever reason then I would ensure it had as humane a death as I could provide, whether that's a vet or using a CO2 chamber.

Surprise, surprise I actually have done exactly that - one of my colleagues back when I worked at the college knew I rescued pigeons and called my attention to a bird that wouldn't fly and that the local street cleaner had helpfully offered to run over with his street-cleaning machine). The pigeon had a head tilt, tumbled if he tried to fly, and had fits that meant he fell off perches and often into his water/food and was unable to right himself. He was euthanised when it became clear that he would never be fit to be released and that he was too stressed by human presence to acclimate to being an aviary bird.... NOT run over by someone who just saw "sick vermin".

It's not their fault we have made them what they are.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, but some of these on this forum wouldn't have humanly dispatched it. They'd have taken it home and pretended to nurse it while it died a slow and painful death over the space of a week.
Then wonder why it died. I doubt very much the bus driver aimed at it, controlling a bus in order to hit a pidgeon? I think not.

And if I found a sick rat in my garden, well, more than likely it had got at the poison nextdoor has down and I'd have whacked it with a spade, one hit and dead, simple.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

im sure if spider duck had got her hands on the pigeon she would have one the sensible thing and took it to the vets, where it could have been euthanised correctly if it was that unhealthy


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

HABU said:


> was it this one?


Habu, please never change :flrt::lol2:



Shell195 said:


> If I find a sick or injured Pigeon I take it to the vets who humanely put it to sleep if its beyond help I certainly wouldnt expect a bus driver to run it over:bash: Once I even got under a car and caught a very sick wild rat with a huge tumour and took that to the vets to be put to sleep. No charge for this service either


TBH I would dispatch it myself then scrub my hands raw Lol. 



Zoo-Man said:


> How heartless! Just because it is a pigeon doesnt mean it should be treated any differently to any other animal. What if it was one of your dogs? Would it be any different? I would complain too if I had seen what Sam had seen
> !


Well said :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Habu, please never change :flrt::lol2:
> 
> 
> *TBH I would dispatch it myself then scrub my hands raw Lol.*
> ...


 
I could never do this but if you have the stomach thats fine but it would have been quick and humane and NOT have been a sick public spectacle


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I dont see the enjoyment in shooting tbh (I am a vege before ya ask) I know the shooting parties I see around Lancs dont seem to have any thought for the animals they shoot. The last ones I saw were flushing the pheasants from the wrong side as they were flying into the road and being hit by cars and they found it funny. Maybe all shooting people have this sick mentality


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> I dont see the enjoyment in shooting tbh (I am a vege before ya ask) I know the shooting parties I see around Lancs dont seem to have any thought for the animals they shoot. The last ones I saw were flushing the pheasants from the wrong side as they were flying into the road and being hit by cars and they found it funny. Maybe all shooting people have this sick mentality


How do you know they found it funny did you stop and ask ... they wouldnt have found it funny as them birds have cost money and time to raise and care for and they would rather them be shot and on there dinner plate than squished on the road.

If it wasn't for shooting lots of our native birds would be lost as they relay on the game crops an the keeper doing maintence on hedge rows, woods and other areas.

I really take it personally when people comment on hunting and game shooting without knowing what goes on.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> how do you know they found it funny did you stop and ask ... They wouldnt have found it funny as them birds have cost money and time to raise and care for and they would rather them be shot and on there dinner plate than squished on the road.
> 
> If it wasn't for shooting lots of our native birds would be lost as they relay on the game crops an the keeper doing maintence on hedge rows, woods and other areas.
> 
> I really take it personally when people comment on hunting and game shooting without knowing what goes on.


 
hear hear!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Some of them were at the road side laughing thats how I know


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Some of them were at the road side laughing thats how I know


so just because they were laughing that means they were laughing at the pheasants??? we are always laughing when beating normally cos one of us has falling over or were telling a story...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> Also a bird sactuary wouldn't take in a pigeon, as the ducklings I found were even refused by Slimbridge wetland centre, which is one of the countrys biggest bird centre/sanctuary.


Well I can't speak for your sanctuary, but I can sure as hell speak for the one where I work and we take in everything, whether it is perceived as vermin or not! If it's alive it has a right to a life. Our motto is "saving one animal won't make a different to the world, but it will make a world of difference to that one animal" - worth thinking about!!!


Shell195 said:


> Its funny how the people at these centres havent all become ill or died of some dreaded disease they have caught off them isnt it


Like I said Shell, we hand rear loads of pigeons every year and take in sick and injured ones and none of our staff are diseased!


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

feorag said:


> Well I can't speak for your sanctuary, but I can sure as hell speak for the one where I work and we take in everything, whether it is perceived as vermin or not! If it's alive it has a right to a life. Our motto is "saving one animal won't make a different to the world, but it will make a world of difference to that one animal" - worth thinking about!!!
> Like I said Shell, we hand rear loads of pigeons every year and take in sick and injured ones and none of our staff are diseased!


I eat animals so f:censor:k em!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I eat animals so f:censor:k em!


 
What a mature response...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I eat animals so f:censor:k em!


 
That post just shows what kind of person you are:whip: I actually dont know why you bothered to join this forum :censor:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Am thinking the same thing myself. Maybe he's just a wee boy - certainly he hasn't grown up yet!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I dont see the enjoyment in shooting tbh (I am a vege before ya ask) I know the shooting parties I see around Lancs dont seem to have any thought for the animals they shoot. The last ones I saw were flushing the pheasants from the wrong side as they were flying into the road and being hit by cars and they found it funny. Maybe all shooting people have this sick mentality


If you enjoy killing animals you are sick in the head, if you enjoy shooting you are human. Its a sport, maybe not your cup of tea but where would the world be without it? probably without food and 6ft under of bird s**t.
Please dont put hunters into the same category, I hunt and I will admit I enjoy it, it gives me chance to get out into the country and be with people, have a laugh, watch people fall into puddles, ditches in the ground and so on. That makes me sick in the head? I am HELPING the animals by culling some. 



bosshogg said:


> How do you know they found it funny did you stop and ask ...


Aye. We are almost constantly laughing when we go out hunting even when dispatching rabbits, just because I am dispatching or seeing an animal being dispatched and laughing that means I am laughing at that? GET REAL. About 2 weeks ago we went on a field meet and there was about 23 of us. "Big Bob" is the funniest guy you could wish to me, he has a great sense of humour and is a lovely person so when something goes wrong with him whilst out its always funny. We were standing by the side of a hedgerow beating to try get rabbits up and he fell face first into a huge puddle, we were laughing so hard some of the people were literally rolling on the floor laughing but we wernt laughing at the rabbits were we? Think before you make assumptions about something you havnt a clue about.



> I really take it personally when people comment on hunting and game shooting without knowing what goes on.


Same : victory:



Shell195 said:


> Some of them were at the road side laughing thats how I know


:whistling2:



VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I eat animals so f:censor:k em!


You make a good point. Alot of people here I am sure will eat animals which probably endured a long life of neglect, abuse, being beaten, eat crappy feed and being cramped into a shed never able to see daylight. Unlike that pigeon that had a free life and the dead would have been over with in little time.


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Totally off course but there is a pigeon in Middlesbrough who has serious guts. Me and my OH were eating and this pigeon was actually flying near us to take food out of our hands. 

Animals die all the time, I remember when I was really young. Me and a group of friends were sitting on the path and there was a frog hopping on the road. A car came and ran over it, HUGE explosion and frog spawn was flown into the air. We did scream at first but we had good old giggle, after that though we would always escort the froggies of the road. Same with hedgehoggies


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> If you enjoy killing animals you are sick in the head, if you enjoy shooting you are human. Its a sport, maybe not your cup of tea but where would the world be without it? probably without food and 6ft under of bird s**t. I am HELPING the animals by culling some.


So the end justifies the means? I don't think so!! And if you seriously think that if you stopped shooting the world would be without food and 6ft under a load of bird s**t, then that shows what you know!! That argument just doesn't work, cos you can't support that with facts!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> So it's ok to run over a pidgeon because its only a pidgeon?? Im sorry I disagree with that. Yes maybe it did have something wrong with it, but it was still wandering around and whose to say it would definitely have died? Not that it matters now, because what was once a beautiful creature who had as much right to be here as anyone else is now flat waiting for the council to scrape it up.


 You are vegan yes?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> So the end justifies the means? I don't think so!! And if you seriously think that if you stopped shooting the world would be without food and 6ft under a load of bird s**t, then that shows what you know!! That argument just doesn't work, cos you can't support that with facts!


Take a chill pill hun, was joking :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well then you should post in the fun section. There are a lot of heated arguments going on about the ethics of deliberately killing animals or birds on this particular thread, so, apart from the fact that 'jokes' like that are inappropriate, please tell me how are we to tell who's joking and who's serious???


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im being serious:bash:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> Well then you should post in the fun section. There are a lot of heated arguments going on about the ethics of deliberately killing animals or birds on this particular thread, so, apart from the fact that 'jokes' like that are inappropriate, please tell me how are we to tell who's joking and who's serious???


OK, let me clear something up. The bit about having no food to eat and being 6' in bird crap will NEVER happen, its pretty dang blatantly obvious, no? Well thats the part I was jokeing about. Now I was serious about the whole hunting thing. But if population isnt kept under control birds WILL be destroying the crops we need to eat. The population needs to be kept under control, right now the most humane way of doing that is through culling and kill some of the population.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> OK, let me clear something up. The bit about having no food to eat and being 6' in bird crap will NEVER happen, its pretty dang blatantly obvious, no? Well thats the part I was jokeing about. Now I was serious about the whole hunting thing. But if population isnt kept under control birds WILL be destroying the crops we need to eat. The population needs to be kept under control, right now the most humane way of doing that is through culling and kill some of the population.


 
So then why do they breed birds to shoot????????????????????????


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Good point Shell, because if you're talking about shooting as a hobby then you are shooting birds bred specifically for that purpose, not wild birds.

And where does that leave the 'hunters' who are shooting birds of prey because they are eating the birds that they want to shoot?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I really can't believe the attitude & mentality of some people on this forum! 

I might go out & run over the local wandering Staffy in a bit. Its ok though, its just a common Staffy. There are loads in rescue & they are everywhere round here! And after all, it might attack someone elses dog, so I will be doing a favour to the neighbourhood! And it looks like it might have mange, which it could spread to other dogs & animals. Its not like its a British Bulldog, Chihuahua or Cavalier King Charles Spaniel anyway!


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

I see a few of you unmentionables on her take your love for animals a step too far!
You obviously make love to them and kiss them on their diseased mouths also!:Na_Na_Na_Na:Give them the right to vote I say!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

The suggestion that an animal is to be killed humanley is a load of rubbish aswell, as if there is such a thing!
You kill something or you don't!
I doubt you can make the deed enjoyable to the victim in anyway!

Also if a pigeon run over by a buses tyre is a very quick death, so this thread is a totally stupid and a hypocritical one at that, written and backed by idiots who are obvious ALF (animal liberation front) nutters who would kill a person to save an ant!

Proove me right by answering this one then you sad and pethetic fools!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

i agree it should have been took to the vets to be put down not done in front of everyone if my child saw that he would be having nightmares because thats how much he cares for animals hes only 10 but on the way to school he even moves snails off driveways so they dont get run over so please dont call him sad its that he cares lisaxx


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I see a few of you unmentionables on her take your love for animals a step too far!


So it's "taking one's love of animals too far" to say that an animal should be humanely euthanised if it's sick?



> The suggestion that an animal is to be killed humanley is a load of rubbish aswell, as if there is such a thing!
> You kill something or you don't!
> I doubt you can make the deed enjoyable to the victim in anyway!


There is a difference between euthanasia and inhumane deaths. One is *calculated* to cause a minimum of pain, stress and fear; the other is done *without thought* to the stress, pain or fear the animal might feel in its last moments.

If you do not see the difference, then I can understand how you might say it is "taking one's love of animals too far" to care about HOW an animal dies.



> Also if a pigeon run over by a buses tyre is a very quick death,


I've seen birds that did not look like they died fast, and I've seen birds that were half-crushed and almost certainly died of shock, pain and fear. Yes, if you get a good square hit and crush the brain instantly, it will be a rapid death... but if you're driving a bus, how sure can you be that you've gotten a good square hit on something that's small enough to pass UNDER the bus?



> backed by idiots who are obvious ALF (animal liberation front) nutters who would kill a person to save an ant!


When did we EVER say that we'd save an animal in preference to saving a human? Just because we want animals to have humane deaths doesn't mean we think humans should suffer because of it.

To be perfectly honest, I do not believe you are any more likely to expose your child to a disease picking up an unwell pigeon (and washing your hands afterward - as you should after handling any animal) than you are by sending your child to school every day. I have certainly gotten far more infections - and far more serious infections - from contact with other humans than I ever have with wildlife.

I am NOT a member of the animal liberation front, who do not in fact care about the fate of the animals they "liberate" - their creed is "better dead than in captivity"; I believe that animals have one and only one right, and that is to a life and death that is as free of pain, stress and fear as we as humans can possibly make it. Why do we have the responsibility? Because we have the intelligence to make a difference.

*I don't believe animals have the right to life at all costs* because I understand that in some cases death really is better.
*I don't believe animals have the right not to be eaten*, but I believe that it is a waste and a shame to kill that which you do not eat.
*I don't believe animals have the right not to be killed* but I believe humans have the responsibility to do their best to make it humane.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I see a few of you unmentionables on her take your love for animals a step too far!
> You obviously make love to them and kiss them on their diseased mouths also!:Na_Na_Na_Na:Give them the right to vote I say!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> The suggestion that an animal is to be killed humanley is a load of rubbish aswell, as if there is such a thing!
> ...


It isnt us that are sad and pathetic its you. No Im not a member of A.L.F either thats just not my thing. Of course there is a difference between inhumane and humane killing you stupid missinformed weirdo. What makes you think that people who have a great compassion for animals dont also carry that over to people? Obviously not to people like you. You should wash your mouth out with soap to rid it of the filth it spews.After reading your posts I would most definately choose an ants life over yours. You just dont get it do you and you never will, I do wonder what you are doing on an animal loving forum though


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Lets try keep this on civil shall we folks.... Ta


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

I've saved a few pigeons in my time, including a racing pigeon concussed by hitting a window at the hospital where I work. She couldn't hold her head up, her eye was swollen. I bathed the eye and syringed water into her beak, and kept her until she as collected by courier and taken back to her owner. By then she was eating and drinking ok. I've still got the letter of thanks telling me how grateful he was for getting her back. ( I got her just as the hospital pest control man had arrived to 'deal with' her)
I've reared and released squabs that have fallen off of ledges in town. Collected pigeons spaced out by the local bonfire night display that were totally dazed and released them when they'd recovered.
I don't see how a pigeon is any less worth saving than any other type of bird. I've raised and fledged birds ever since I was a teenager, including starlings, blackbirds, sparrows, bluetits. Why should I ignore a pigeon?
As for them carrying diseases, you can dust them for parasites and they love bathing. (One of last year's squabs, with scrambled egg on it's face)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

diamondlil said:


> I've saved a few pigeons in my time, including a racing pigeon concussed by hitting a window at the hospital where I work. She couldn't hold her head up, her eye was swollen. I bathed the eye and syringed water into her beak, and kept her until she as collected by courier and taken back to her owner. By then she was eating and drinking ok. I've still got the letter of thanks telling me how grateful he was for getting her back. ( I got her just as the hospital pest control man had arrived to 'deal with' her)
> I've reared and released squabs that have fallen off of ledges in town. Collected pigeons spaced out by the local bonfire night display that were totally dazed and released them when they'd recovered.
> I don't see how a pigeon is any less worth saving than any other type of bird. I've raised and fledged birds ever since I was a teenager, including starlings, blackbirds, sparrows, bluetits. Why should I ignore a pigeon?
> As for them carrying diseases, you can dust them for parasites and they love bathing. (One of last year's squabs, with scrambled egg on it's face)


 
Well done you:2thumb:
Cute Pigeon by the way:flrt:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Pigeon squabs are great fun to raise. They love to be preened with your fingertips and preen you back. That picture is 'Big Bird' having a bath in the bathroom sink, because I give the squabs a mixture of scrambled eggs and porridge made with water before they can start having pigeon mix, and feeding them is a messy business. I love the flying practice stage when they're strengthening their wings and keel muscles.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

diamondlil said:


> Pigeon squabs are great fun to raise. They love to be preened with your fingertips and preen you back. That picture is 'Big Bird' having a bath in the bathroom sink, because I give the squabs a mixture of scrambled eggs and porridge made with water before they can start having pigeon mix, and feeding them is a messy business. I love the flying practice stage when they're strengthening their wings and keel muscles.


It amazes me why some people hate them so much. When I was a kid I used to feed a couple in the garden they then brought all their friends and when I used to go out and feed them a huge flock used to descend on me. They got really tame and one used to come in the house and sleep with the dog. I never managed to get any dreaded diseases off them either.:whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> So then why do they breed birds to shoot????????????????????????


Because they are idiots. Not all hunters breed birds to shoot. The word townie springs to mind.


feorag said:


> And where does that leave the 'hunters' who are shooting birds of prey because they are eating the birds that they want to shoot?


In jail, alot of the time. 



VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> You obviously make love to them and kiss them on their diseased mouths also!


:lol: 



Shell195 said:


> It amazes me why some people hate them so much. When I was a kid I used to feed a couple in the garden they then brought all their friends and when I used to go out and feed them a huge flock used to descend on me. They got really tame and one used to come in the house and sleep with the dog. I never managed to get any dreaded diseases off them either.:whistling2:


Well sometimes people hate the for the good of their animals, ever thought of that? I do everything in my power to keep the PESTS out of the garden. To me they are a pest, just like rats, mice and crows. But guess what, I love those animals. With the hawks and owls I keep the pigeons as far away from them as possible as I dont want my hawks getting frounce.
And as a side note Hunters are not blood thirsty killers.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Because they are idiots. Not all hunters breed birds to shoot. The word townie springs to mind.


It never ceases to amaze me that "country people" (I assume you are a country person to use such a derogatory expression!) always assume that if you don't agree with blood sports, you must be a townie?? 

Is your intellect so low that this is all you can come up with against someone who doesn't share your views about killing for the sake of killing???



LoveForLizards said:


> In jail, a lot of the time. .


Only the ones that are caught and no many actually are!!



LoveForLizards said:


> :lol: .


Oops, is this another one of your not funny 'jokes', because I saw nothing funny in that pathetic childish comment by voodoo, but I haven't taken my chill pill yet today, so I need to know whether I should or not, so I can laugh at your laugh!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that "country people" (I assume you are a country person to use such a derogatory expression!) always assume that if you don't agree with blood sports, you must be a townie?? Is your intellect so low???
> 
> Oops, is this another one of your not funny jokes, because I saw nothing funny in that pathetic childish comments, but I haven't taken my chill pill yet today, so I need to know whether I should or not!


A. No.
B. Sorry, I didnt know it was against your law to laugh. Wasnt my joke at all .


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> *I don't believe animals have the right to life at all costs* because I understand that in some cases death really is better.
> *I don't believe animals have the right not to be eaten*, but I believe that it is a waste and a shame to kill that which you do not eat.
> *I don't believe animals have the right not to be killed* but I believe humans have the responsibility to do their best to make it humane.


I respect your beliefs and I am sure that in the deeply thougt and cleverly written respons, you could tell that I was merely showing the exaduration of the word murder, as the bus carries children and elderly people inside, which means it would have been an unessesary risk to make an emergency break to save a stupid pigeon which may have caused a horrific accident in the process of doing so!

Maybe it tried to commit suicide!

As to the above quote!

I know you keep snakes and feed them mice!
So don't those little, baby defencless, cute mice deserve to live?

*I do not either hate animals or kill them without meaning! (I kill for the pot, and poison pests)
I just live in the real world!*

But I do honestly respect your comments as they I find, show you deep love for the animal world and this is my beliefs which may differ from yours but they are mine in the end!

You are not wrong, and neither am I, as this is a debate that you will always find the masses on both sides!: victory:



Shell195 said:


> It isnt us that are sad and pathetic its you. No Im not a member of A.L.F either thats just not my thing. Of course there is a difference between inhumane and humane killing you stupid missinformed weirdo. What makes you think that people who have a great compassion for animals dont also carry that over to people? Obviously not to people like you. You should wash your mouth out with soap to rid it of the filth it spews.After reading your posts I would most definately choose an ants life over yours. You just dont get it do you and you never will, I do wonder what you are doing on an animal loving forum though



*You on the other hand are not so smart and I will give you a reply, you should, I hope, understand little girl!
A picture equals 1000 words, so!*

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> A. No.
> B. Sorry, I didnt know it was against your law to laugh. Wasnt my joke at all .


 
Grow up. Just because others dont agree with killing for pleasure doesnt mean we are all townies just compassionate people who actually enjoy sharing the planet with a large variety of other species. If we are townies you MUST be from the green welly brigade, you certainly have the lack of manners which appears to be needed to become a member


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:censor:


VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I respect your beliefs and I am sure that in the deeply thougt and cleverly written respons, you could tell that I was merely showing the exaduration of the word murder, as the bus carries children and elderly people inside, which means it would have been an unessesary risk to make an emergency break to save a stupid pigeon which may have caused a horrific accident in the process of doing so!
> 
> Maybe it tried to commit suicide!
> 
> ...


At aged 50 I am hardly a little girl probably old enough to be your mother but as you obviously have trouble understanding the written word I hope you understand these pictures 
:censor::whip::bash::devil::censor::censor::censor::devil::devil::Na_Na_Na_Na: You get the picture:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooh Shell, you are a little girl! Lucky you!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

shell doesnt look anything like 50 yr old though might i add :flrt:


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :censor:
> 
> At aged 50 I am hardly a little girl probably old enough to be your mother but as you obviously have trouble understanding the written word I hope you understand these pictures
> :censor::whip::bash::devil::censor::censor::censor::devil::devil::Na_Na_Na_Na: You get the picture:whistling2:


I can tell by your fowl (lol) language that you definately are NOT *GILF!:whistling2:*


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I can tell by your fowl (lol) language that you definately are NOT *GILF!:whistling2:*


mg: Lol.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I can tell by your fowl (lol) language that you definately are NOT *GILF!:whistling2:*


 
I doubt you would be capable anyway, young men like you usually have a problem :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thankyou Cat:flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

has this forum got this bad that you cant have a debate about stuff without it becoming a personal slagaphon


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I know you keep snakes and feed them mice!
> So don't those little, baby defencless, cute mice deserve to live?


Where did my quote say that ANY animal has a right to live?

I specifically said:

*No right to life at all costs.*
*No right NOT to be killed.*
*No right NOT to be eaten.*

I humanely euthanise the rodents that are fed to my snakes - and I know exactly how they live and how they die, too - because I breed them myself.

What I do believe all animals have the right to is a life and death _as free of pain, stress and fear_ as we humans can make it. That is the ONLY right they have.



> *I do not either hate animals or kill them without meaning! (I kill for the pot, and poison pests)*
> *I just live in the real world!*


I personally believe poisoning pests is... somewhat reprehensible. It is the opposite of a humane death, it can cause the deaths of other animals that eat the poisoned bait OR the poisoned prey ... I have no problems with a snap trap when it works correctly or better yet catching pests and breaking their necks or humanely euthanising them... but poison? No.

DDT nearly wiped out the peregrine falcon and quite a few other birds of prey. My respect for life doesn't let me believe that using toxins that have a way of moving up the food chain is an acceptable way to deal with pests.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> has this forum got this bad that you cant have a debate about stuff without it becoming a personal slagaphon


Simply, yes.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

its sad isn't it!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> has this forum got this bad that you cant have a debate about stuff without it becoming a personal slagaphon


Oh my gawd i so have to agree with you there clare 

How sad is it that people turn to insults 


no need for half the comments that have been made 

everyone has different views on things dosnt mean they are wrong or right 

but they are entitled to an opinion 

so sad that its come to yet another thread that will probs end up being closed


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> its sad isn't it!


I agree brother!

I shall avoid this lemon (if you know what I mean LOL) thread from now on!

I cannot believe it hasn't been closed yet as it obviously has too many NEO-FASCIST ANIMAL RIGHTS IDIOTS in here who take far too many drugs, which is obvious to most of us, is screwing up their minute little pathetic brains!

I am going to get very abusive in a minute and if I get banned I will not give a flying monkeys as if the majority of people on this forum, are like the few in this thread!

By the way I am pissed out of my head, and you know what that means!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I agree brother!
> 
> I shall avoid this lemon (if you know what I mean LOL) thread from now on!
> 
> ...


 
i dont take drugs an im deffo not a neo fascist animal rights idiot 

but i have to agree it was slightly harsh the poor bird being run over by a bus wether it a pest in peoples eyes or not


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its amazing how the unaccidental death of one small bird can provoke so much hatred in some people


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Its amazing how the unaccidental death of one small bird can provoke so much hatred in some people


 
yeah i totally agree with that 


its a shame people cant have a healthy debate without it turning into a i hate you thread  as clare has already said


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I agree brother!
> 
> I shall avoid this lemon (if you know what I mean LOL) thread from now on!
> 
> ...


no need to get nasty thats just lowering yourself, best just to give the facts and talk all getting abusive will do is put you and all oh us pro hunters in a bad light.

so deep breaths and calm..

back on topic, Shell yes birds are bred to be shot but we also shoot alot of wild birds and if it wasnt for shooters on the grouse moors doing grouse counts and looking after the habitat grouse would be a rare possibly exicnt species.

same with the Elnglish Partridge, as much as you may not agree with us Gameshooting and other shooting is a main reason that lots of out native species are still around


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I agree brother!
> 
> I shall avoid this lemon (if you know what I mean LOL) thread from now on!
> 
> ...


So anyone who thinks it is wrong that a bus run over bird, rather than it be killed humanely, are druggy animal rights activists?!?! To be honest you sound like the one with the problem.

Jo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Nobody in the world has the same opinions all of the time yet instead of a healthy disagreement we get the "we are right all of the time brigade" throwing insults and reducing the debate to a farce.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> no need to get nasty thats just lowering yourself, best just to give the facts and talk all getting abusive will do is put you and all oh us pro hunters in a bad light.
> 
> so deep breaths and calm..
> 
> ...


 
see im not against anything i dont understand 

i mean tbh i would rather eat a bird thats been bred free range had a good life then shot than eat birds that have been kept in horrid dingy sheds 10 birds to a cage 

i am a meat eater an i do prefer to know that the animals have had a better life before being slaughtered 

so i couldnt ever be a hypocrit and say OMG its wrong is that because hey where the hell do i think my food comes from


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I agree brother!
> 
> I shall avoid this lemon (if you know what I mean LOL) thread from now on!
> 
> ...


You really are an objectionable person! Just because people do not agree with your outlook on life you hurl insults. And make no mistake to call anyone who is merely objecting to the unkind death of a bird as a "neo-fascist animal rights idiot" is not only objectionable it's an outright insult! Also suggesting that people who disagree with you are taking far too many drugs - WTF is that about? 

If anyone has a minute pathetic brain on this thread it has to be you, who has to resort to insults just because everyone doesn't agree with your outlook on life.

You do seriously need to grow up!

And by the way I am not pissed out of my head!

There's nothing wrong with a healthy debate where people can put their side of the argument - resorting to posts like this does not do your cause any good as Claire has just said!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> no need to get nasty thats just lowering yourself, best just to give the facts and talk all getting abusive will do is put you and all oh us pro hunters in a bad light.
> 
> so deep breaths and calm..
> 
> ...


 
Clare I understand what you are saying and professional shoots are maybe different to the if it moves shoot it ones that happen in the areas round here. I do understsand the need for conservation and totally agree with it but not everyone is as responsible as you when out on shoots. Just because I dont do shooting, hunting, and fishing doesnt make me an idiot. My friend is country born and bred and she used to hunt until she realised she actually hated it when the hounds caught the fox, now she actually has a passion for foxes. Being different is what makes the world go round and there will always be 2 sides to every story.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*the thread warriors are at it again!!!*
*







*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Was that supposed to be coven or convent??? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Was that supposed to be coven or convent??? :lol2:


do you have a spare cauldren eileen i blew mine up :lol2:


but still im interested in hearing more from clare about gaming not in a sick twisted way im just interested as i watched a programme a few months ago 

that kill it eat it thing 

the one i watched was the duck one


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

... that is all... carry on.: victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> ... that is all... carry on.: victory:


 
Kaboooooooooooooom:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Can we play nicely now ladies and gents please? If not the thread will be locked.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Woah...what happened in here mg:


*waits patiently for the drugs to turn up*:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Woah...what happened in here mg:
> 
> 
> *waits patiently for the drugs to turn up*:whistling2:


 
Your thread nearly caused world war 3 hun thats what happened:lol2:

*Habu* you never cease to make me smile:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Woah...what happened in here mg:
> 
> 
> *waits patiently for the drugs to turn up*:whistling2:


 
Oh nothing HABU was addin some pictures to the thread :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Woah...what happened in here mg:
> 
> 
> *waits patiently for the drugs to turn up*:whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL


 
do you think feminax will do for her thats all i have or antihysthamins :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> do you have a spare cauldren eileen i blew mine up :lol2:


Oh, so I'd better put my wimple away then - he meant coven???


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

well voodoo is now banned :whistling2:

maybe we can get back to some semi normality....i say semi cos nowts normal on here!!!

n spider, get ya drugged up ass on msn will ya!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So are singing hymns and worshipping God!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Quiet, then??


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Oh, so I'd better put my wimple away then - he meant coven???


i dunno was a wild guess :lol2:



feorag said:


> So are singing hymns and worshipping God!


Oh are they 



Amalthea said:


> Quiet, then??


 
*BOOOOOO*
Nopes it aint im here :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Rie won't share the valium! So instead I have whiskey, and Im hoping these meatballs I'm eating are blessed with mind bending powers. They smell like dog food.


Lol cat i am on msn


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Rie won't share the valium! So instead I have whiskey, and Im hoping these meatballs I'm eating are blessed with mind bending powers. They smell like dog food.
> 
> 
> Lol cat i am on msn


 
mmmmmmmmmm lush meatballs that smell of dog food :mf_dribble::lol2:

i dont have whiskey i cant drink it makes me erm.............hyper nutty mental an freaky :lol2:

i have beer :2thumb:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> mmmmmmmmmm lush meatballs that smell of dog food :mf_dribble::lol2:
> 
> i dont have whiskey i cant drink it makes me erm.............hyper nutty mental an freaky :lol2:
> 
> i have beer :2thumb:


 Proper gruff puts hairs on your chest ale...or watered down lager posing as beer? :lol2:

I need to get the taste out of my mouth, those balls were foul *downs more whiskey*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Was that supposed to be coven or convent??? :lol2:


I missed that one where was it?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive got RUM:mf_dribble: I flippin need it after that. You do realise I had to google *GILF* as I had no idea what it meant:blush:

:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Proper gruff puts hairs on your chest ale...or watered down lager posing as beer? :lol2:
> 
> I need to get the taste out of my mouth, those balls were foul *downs more whiskey*


 
LOL erm..............yeah larger hee hee 


hmm why eat them if they was mingin :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Ive got RUM:mf_dribble: I flippin need it after that. You do realise I had to google *GILF* as I had no idea what it meant:blush:
> 
> :lol2:


is it the same as a milf? or am i on the wrong line completely?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Ive got RUM:mf_dribble: I flippin need it after that. You do realise I had to google *GILF* as I had no idea what it meant:blush:
> 
> :lol2:


i dunno what it means you will have to pm me that one :blush::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> i dunno what it means you will have to pm me that one :blush::lol2:


granma id like to fu........ ???


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

So did I :blush:

Ooo rum! Lets play pirates! Yarrrrrr!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Clare I understand what you are saying and professional shoots are maybe different to the if it moves shoot it ones that happen in the areas round here. I do understsand the need for conservation and totally agree with it but not everyone is as responsible as you when out on shoots. Just because I dont do shooting, hunting, and fishing doesnt make me an idiot. My friend is country born and bred and she used to hunt until she realised she actually hated it when the hounds caught the fox, now she actually has a passion for foxes. Being different is what makes the world go round and there will always be 2 sides to every story.


I have been beating/shoot/ on big estates and most are responsible, of course it is like anything you get your bad apples I never said you were an idiot 

One thing that will never change is my passion for hunting and shooting it has been part of my life well for as long as I have been alive.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL erm..............yeah larger hee hee
> 
> 
> hmm why eat them if they was mingin :lol2:


No point making anything elaborate if its just me eatin :lol2:

*hands a bottle of old speckled hen* Drink proper! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> granma id like to fu........ ???


 

Oh my is that what it means :blush:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Oh my is that what it means :blush:


i think so anyways.....**scratches head**


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> No point making anything elaborate if its just me eatin :lol2:
> 
> *hands a bottle of old speckled hen* Drink proper! :lol2:


 
lol yeps you have a point 

and thankies very much dear for the speckled hen :2thumb:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> lol yeps you have a point
> 
> and thankies very much dear for the speckled hen :2thumb:


Thats quite alright dear :2thumb: *pssst, give us a skunk*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Thats quite alright dear :2thumb: *pssst, give us a skunk*


 

LOL *pssst NO :Na_Na_Na_Na:*


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

*cries*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> is it the same as a milf? or am i on the wrong line completely?


Yep just change the first word to Girl:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> *cries*


 
*hands u a kleenex*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Steve drinks "Banana Beer"


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Steve drinks "Banana Beer"


 

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew i aint too keen on nananas :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> *hands u a kleenex*


 Thankoo, oh well, not long now I suppose *sniff*



Shell195 said:


> Steve drinks "Banana Beer"


 Ive tried it, its manky 

Old empire is my fave, but I couldnt find any


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Thankoo, oh well, not long now I suppose *sniff*
> 
> Ive tried it, its manky
> 
> Old empire is my fave, but I couldnt find any


 
come see me an you can have lots of skunky cuggles :flrt::lol2:

an nuka cuggles too cos you have to cuggle her too when you come in my house lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> I have been beating/shoot/ on big estates and most are responsible, of course it is like anything you get your bad apples *I never said you were an idiot*
> 
> One thing that will never change is my passion for hunting and shooting it has been part of my life well for as long as I have been alive.


I wasnt getting at you Clare. We all live according to how we are raised,Yes I am a Townie but am happier with my Wellies on mucking out or wrestling pet sheep/goats for the vet. I dont do shooting but it doesnt mean other people shouldnt do it, I dont eat meat but I have never preached my beliefs to other people about it. Its just some people on here cant help themselves but start throwing insults when their beliefs are different to other peoples. I love watching working Labs by the way as they are at their best when doing the work they were bred for


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

HABU said:


>


 
Oh no, someones just ran over the poor Sloth now we will never get an Ice Age 4 :bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Oh no, someones just ran over the poor Sloth now we will never get an Ice Age 4 :bash:


:lol2: Habu strikes again!!!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Ive got RUM:mf_dribble: I flippin need it after that. You do realise I had to google *GILF* as I had no idea what it meant:blush:
> 
> :lol2:


OMG :blush: You made me go and google it too. All I can say is....there's hope for me and my spaniels ears in a few years time :lol2::lol2::lol2:

JO


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Actually I think there was more of us who googled than didn't! :lol2:

Shows what we all know - he must have meant convent!!! :lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

feorag said:


> Actually I think there was more of us who googled than didn't! :lol2:
> 
> Shows what we all know - he must have meant convent!!! :lol2:


After seeing some of the images I just saw I'm defo putting my Gran in a convent :lol2:

Jo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> After seeing some of the images I just saw I'm defo putting my Gran in a convent :lol2:
> 
> Jo


I only read the desription I never clicked the link :eek4:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Well now I'm just frightened to Google it!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I only read the desription I never clicked the link :eek4:


Me too! :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> come see me an you can have lots of skunky cuggles :flrt::lol2:
> 
> an nuka cuggles too cos you have to cuggle her too when you come in my house lol


Yaaaaaaaaay! I will do, but I cant remember where you are :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Just had a letter from the bus company, thought I'd post here 

"Dear Miss Davies,

It is regrettable that our driver did not respect the injured animal and as an avid animal lover, I will certainly be having a word with the driver concerned.

I do understand the distress this must have caused yourself and the child and I can only offer sincere apologies for the inexcusable actions of our driver.

Thank you for making me aware of this incident and I hope that it will not prevent you from remaining a valued customer.

Yours sincerely

(keeping her anonymous  )


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Yep just change the first word to Girl:lol2:


Its more commonly changed to "grandmother" :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Its more commonly changed to "grandmother" :lol2:


Yes I gathered that but as Im not a Grannie yet it doesnt concern me:whistling2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Yes I gathered that but as Im not a Grannie yet it doesnt concern me:whistling2:


There's one good thing to Googling it; I'm now confident that as a Granny I'll pull hotter, younger blokes then I did before I married :blush: :lol2:

Jo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

PMSL I only check out the description I never looked at the links but may do now:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

From talking about pigeons getting run over to GILF's.....this forum never changes :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its a much nicer thread now a certain someone has been banned:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Just had a letter from the bus company, thought I'd post here
> 
> "Dear Miss Davies,
> 
> ...


 
At least they have taken notice of you:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Just had a letter from the bus company, thought I'd post here
> 
> "Dear Miss Davies,
> 
> ...


 
thats great like shell said at least they have taken notice an the time to respond to your complaint 

dosnt help the bird but shows they value their customers and will address problems raised by them :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Yaaaaaaaaay! I will do, but I cant remember where you are :lol2:


 
Im in halifax hun :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Call me an old cynic but:
_
Bus company_ boss to _driver_:
Look here, I've had a complaint about you deliberately aiming for, and running over a sick pigeon.

_driver_ to _boss_: I may have run it over, but it's only a flipping pigeon.I didn't aim for it.

_Bus boss_: Well this person was waiting at the bus stop and she says her kid was traumatised by the sight of you squishing the sick pidgy with your big bus.
What I'll do is send a letter offering condolences and apologies, to keep her off our backs, and in future, if you feel the need to squish vermin under your tyres, do it in your own vehicle, or if you are in one of our buses, don't do it front of kids right? I can't be doing with having to write letters of apology to women who don't like diseased vermin being killed in front of them, all day long.
<feverishly scribbles completely insincere but placatory letter>


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Call me an old cynic but:
> 
> _Bus company_ boss to _driver_:
> Look here, I've had a complaint about you deliberately aiming for, and running over a sick pigeon.
> ...


You`re probably right Pam but at least they bothered to write and not just ignore her. You got your new pets yet????????????????????Ive been waiting ages now:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> You`re probably right Pam but at least they bothered to write and not just ignore her. You got your new pets yet????????????????????Ive been waiting ages now:whistling2:


 nope. Going to fetch them tonight at around 7pm.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Call me an old cynic but:
> 
> _Bus company_ boss to _driver_:
> Look here, I've had a complaint about you deliberately aiming for, and running over a sick pigeon.
> ...


 
But aint that good customer service these days :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

U are one sick sad person

EDIT as this now this sounds stupid. I was replying to someone who has had their posts removed Im glad to say Thankyou mods


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Exactly Clare .....people like him not you



Yes and what the shame us 99.9% of shooters are like me its 1% like him that give us genuine hunters a bad name it really gets my back up as everyone sees the bad apples but never do the responsible ones get the spot light, the ones that go out and plant new hedgerows, plant game crops that help the survival of many native species, no all people see are the ones that are like him

I will fight to my last breath to keep shooting but even I dont think hes funny 

Clare 

P.S I am also a county Representive for beating and picking up

Just noticed the pics have gone lets hope hes banned for good now


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

He should be banned but more to do with his comments about people last night than anything else. Re shooting-That is the problem with all controversial subjects its always the bad people that get noticed and never the responsible ones


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I actually don't have a single problem with hunting... I grew up in a hunting household and have eaten things my Dad brought home. I actually much prefer that meat to the meat in supermarkets, cuz you know that animal had a fair chance and lived it's life as it should.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> U are one sick sad person
> 
> EDIT as this now this sounds stupid. I was replying to someone who has had their posts removed Im glad to say Thankyou mods


 whaddimiss? :blush:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Lots apparently


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Voodoo witch doctor posted a few pictures of road kill for us to admire:bash: Thankfully the Mods removed them quickly otherwise there would have been a repeat of last night


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Ohhh thats err...nice of him :bash:

Somewone thought it'd be funny to direct a picture of a dead pidgeon to me earlier...there are some sick people about:censor:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't know about that bit, either, Shell *lol* Been an interesting thread, then?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Ohhh thats err...nice of him :bash:
> 
> Somewone thought it'd be funny to direct a picture of a dead pidgeon to me earlier...there are some sick people about:censor:


 
Charming arent they:bash::bash:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Charming arent they:bash::bash:


 At least the mods are doing a good job taking care of it :2thumb: 

I know people arent always going to agree with caring so much (as has already been demonstrated), but its when the insults and insensitivity starts that gets me.

Dont get me wrong, I am in no way against hunting etc, I realise poulations need to be controlled and people have to eat (Hell, if people didn't hunt, my ferrets wouldnt get their game every day). It just really got to me that somebody could do that on purpose not knowing the situation.

I honestly don't think the bird would have died. He was a bit unsteady on his feet but then he didnt look very old either thinking about it. 

Whats done is done now and I've aired my concerns, whether or not they do anything about it is up to them. I just wish people would stop with the pictures etc, it's just not on.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

We will all have different opinions on things but I dont think its right when a few random people decide its ok to hurl abuse and victimise others that disagree with them. Its fine to have a healthy debate about things and yes arguments will happen but thats fine......its just posts like his and others that tag along that ruin it for everyone. If the photos continue use the report button in the top right hand corner and let the mods know what is happening

EDIT Voodoo witch doctor was probably the driver of the bus


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

The driver did it a favour. It's basically a rat with wings. Would half the people on this thread be annoyed if it was actually a rat? and not a nice tame pet-rat, but a dirty stinking disease ridden rat?

I myself have had to put a bird out of it's misery, admittedly a bus is a messy way of doing it, but it's job done and one less feral vermin in the air. Shame they wont allow a nationwide cull in cities of the pests.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

slither said:


> The driver did it a favour. It's basically a rat with wings. Would half the people on this thread be annoyed if it was actually a rat? and not a nice tame pet-rat, but a dirty stinking disease ridden rat?
> 
> I myself have had to put a bird out of it's misery, admittedly a bus is a messy way of doing it, but it's job done and one less feral vermin in the air. Shame they wont allow a nationwide cull in cities of the pests.


 And what disease have you caught from a pidgeon?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, I would be upset if it was a wild brown rat. A life is a life, like has already been stated repeatedly in this thread. It's not the animals' fault people class it as vermin... Just because they are able to thrive around people seems to give them the lovely title of vermin.


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

Honestly i think the bus driver was a bit cruel, even if in the long run it was kinder for the bird.

R


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> And what disease have you caught from a pidgeon?


None, because I steer well clear. The closest I get is about 10 yards with my .22 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Just thought Id post a quick list of animals considered pests in the uk...

Canada Goose
Carrion Crow
Collared dove
Feral pidgeon
Great black-backed gull
Herring gull
House sparrow
Jackdaw
Jay
Lesser black-backed gull
Magpie
Rook
Ruddy duck
Starling
Wood pidgeon

People
Fox
Brown Rat
Mice* 
Rabbit
Grey squirrel
Mink
Weasel
Stoat
Feral cat
*except dormice


Some species vary depending on your country, but this is a list of some (or all-im not 100%) of the species that can be killed on general license all year around, because they are considered pests. Now if vermin carry diseases, I think its pretty safe to say we're all screwed

Theres a world of difference between shooting to eat/control the population and running an animal over with a bus.
The bus driver wasn't in a position to make the decision for that bird to die, nor to judge whether the pidgeon was suffering from a terminal illness/injury. Only a vet can do that, and it deserved to see one as much as a cat or a dog does.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Just thought Id post a quick list of animals considered pests in the uk...
> 
> Canada Goose
> Carrion Crow
> ...


You missed the main one off their

*"MAN" *

*The transmittable diseases that can be carried are HIV,AIDS,Hepatitis,campylobactor,TB alongside many others plus numerous sexually transmitted diseases*


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> You missed the main one off their
> 
> *"MAN"*


Added : victory:

I think I need to go get me one of those licences...:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Added : victory:
> 
> I think I need to go get me one of those licences...:lol2:


Ive now edited my post to include the many diseases that man can carry


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Ive now edited my post to include the many diseases that man can carry


:lol2: They must have been getting amorous with the pidgeons:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Nah pigeons have better taste:whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

this thread is like poison ivy.... a rash that won't go away...


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

spider_duck said:


> Just thought Id post a quick list of animals considered pests in the uk...
> 
> Canada Goose
> Carrion Crow
> ...



Not all Vermin are classed as Vermin due to them carrying dieases

working down your list 

Canada Goose- destroys millions worth of crops, has only been put on the list in the last few years, the problem was getting so bad, you need a special lience and proof that its causing a problem 

Carrion Crow- again is mainly crop

Collared dove -crop again but is not shoot much anymore as in most places the pigeon is more of the problem

Feral pigeon- Crop destruction as well as the huge amount 

Great black-backed gull- I don't have much experience with this one and actually have never spoken to anyone that has shot one

Herring gull- same as above

House sparrow- no longer on the list

Jackdaw- beautifull birds same as crow but mainly in scotland

Jay- gorgeous birds have two stuffed on my wall, we contol these numbers due to egg destruction 

Lesser black-backed gull-same as other gulls 

Magpie- bloody horrible things steel eggs kill chicks if they were not controlled we would lose alot of our native species

Rook- same as crow

Ruddy duck- horrible non native things that need culling or they will take over and push out the rarer species of duck

Starling- no longer on the list

Wood pidgeon- crop destruction

People- some people do need shooting 
Fox- numbers need controlling 

Brown Rat- carrys dieases will eat crops 

Mice* same as above 

Rabbit- crop destruction

Grey squirrel- need culling to give the red squirrel a chance

Mink- can cripple a fish farm

Weasel- will take hicks eggs and small birds, has not been as much of a problem in recent years due to carfeul control

Stoat- same as above
Feral cat- Dont think this is on the list for england cant say for scotland I do know they are a prolific bird killer and nest destroyer
*except dormice

as you can see most pests on that list are on it for crop protection and if we just let them life it would have a dethasting result on the farmers crop yeild, we did have % at college but that was a while ago and I cant remember the figures


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> Not all Vermin are classed as Vermin due to them carrying dieases
> 
> as you can see most pests on that list are on it for crop protection and if we just let them life it would have a dethasting result on the farmers crop yeild, we did have % at college but that was a while ago and I cant remember the figures


Sorry I didn't word it very well, I was reffering more to the fact that a lot of people class vermin as disease riddled pests : victory: I realise that some species do need to be controlled and I agree with it. After all if we didn't control some populations they would not only affect humans but other species too. I just found the bus drivers actions distasteful and unnecissary, I dont disagree with population control altogether.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> Not all Vermin are classed as Vermin due to them carrying dieases
> 
> working down your list
> 
> ...


A much more accurate list.

First and only animal I googled was....

Sparrows

House Sparrows are on the decline in the UK.

(No longer a pest species)

They are clearly declining in both gardens and the wider countryside and their recent declines have earned them a place on the Red List.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Mark75 said:


> A much more accurate list.
> 
> First and only animal I googled was....
> 
> ...


:lol2: I bet you just couldnt wait to stick your beak in could you!

The point wasn't to accurately describe every animal it was to show that there are a lot of animals classed as vermin that we come into contact with every day and dont take any notice of. If my list was inaccurate, it's the fault of the website it was on. I did what you seem to like doing alot and copied and pasted from google : victory:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Mark75 said:


> A much more accurate list.
> 
> First and only animal I googled was....
> 
> ...



yeah and I put that they are no longer on the list in my post : victory: they are actually growing in numbers around here


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> :lol2: I bet you just couldnt wait to stick your beak in could you!


I wasn't aware that contributing to a thread was classed as 'sticking your beak in'.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> Not all Vermin are classed as Vermin due to them carrying dieases
> 
> working down your list
> 
> ...



Hmm farmers and gardeners kill more wild birds than magpies and cats put together with their profligate use of chemical insecticides. Should they both be put on the list? I would be first in the queue to get a shotgun licence if they were.
I have 12 cats. There are also a pair of magpies which nest in the tangle at the bottom. One of those was 'recovered' by me when I found it in a larsen trap while walking in a disused quarry. It had one wing clipped which is illegal. So I took the 'pie and smashed the trap.
Once it moulted out, it was pretty tame abd would eat from my hand. I released it on my own land where it hung about, aqquired a mate and now nests every year.
So, with 12 cats and a pair of magpies, by your reckoning, I should not have any kind of wild bird population. Yet I have. I have gold and greenfinches, at least 2 robin territories, one near the house and one up at the goatshed where one waits daily for me to come and feed the goats and bring him some mealworms. I have thrushes (one uses a brick in the garden as an anvil and helps keep the snail population down)blackbirds, dunnocks, sparrows and at least one pair of wrens. All nest and all rear youngsters. Occasionally a careless youngster will fall out of the nest and if a cat doesn't get it, one or more of the chickens will. Are chickens now pests because they too kill chicks?
The thing is, I do not spray. Greenfly are left on roses as are blackfly. No chemicals get used here at all. So. I don't use chemicals, but keep cats and have magpies, but still have a healthy population of wild birds. Farmers and gardeners spray, but control magpies and dn't perhaps have cats, but their songbird population is falling. And people still want to blame cats and magpies?
I suppose it's always easier to blame someone or something else, rather thasn look to see if something else, something you are doing, might be causing the problem.
There have always been cats and always been magpies. There hasn't always been the amount of chemicals dumped on the land as of the last 50 odd years. and the songbird population has always been healthy and thriving. Oh....until the last 50 odd years where there has been a steady decline. Anyone see a pattern emerging here?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes I too see the pattern as chemicals take their toll on many native species. I have an enclosed garden to keep the cats in and have all species of Tits ,wrens,Blackbirds and Songthrushes visiting,my cats only watch as these are healthy birds that come to feed on the greenfly,blackfly and snails and use the wildlife pond to bathe.. The Jays and magpies sit in the appletree or woods that I back onto and taunt the cats but never come in the garden


If you look on the list Pam people are mentioned


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Mark75 said:


> I wasn't aware that contributing to a thread was classed as 'sticking your beak in'.


 Considering you were asked not to have any contact with me whatsoever, I'd be willing to bet you're just trying to cause trouble. Do us both a favour and stick me on ignore as I will be doing again with you. Ta.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Hmm farmers and gardeners kill more wild birds than magpies and cats put together with their profligate use of chemical insecticides. Should they both be put on the list? I would be first in the queue to get a shotgun licence if they were.
> I have 12 cats. There are also a pair of magpies which nest in the tangle at the bottom. One of those was 'recovered' by me when I found it in a larsen trap while walking in a disused quarry. It had one wing clipped which is illegal. So I took the 'pie and smashed the trap.
> Once it moulted out, it was pretty tame abd would eat from my hand. I released it on my own land where it hung about, aqquired a mate and now nests every year.
> So, with 12 cats and a pair of magpies, by your reckoning, I should not have any kind of wild bird population. Yet I have. I have gold and greenfinches, at least 2 robin territories, one near the house and one up at the goatshed where one waits daily for me to come and feed the goats and bring him some mealworms. I have thrushes (one uses a brick in the garden as an anvil and helps keep the snail population down)blackbirds, dunnocks, sparrows and at least one pair of wrens. All nest and all rear youngsters. Occasionally a careless youngster will fall out of the nest and if a cat doesn't get it, one or more of the chickens will. Are chickens now pests because they too kill chicks?
> ...



It is NOT illegal to clip a Wing its just not recommended, why did you smash the trap?

Why am I blaming something else for what am I doing? what am I supposed to be doing I am not sure what you are getting at

Never said that they are the soul reason for losing birds but they do have an impact.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Farmers now get paid to leave a strip around the fields for wildlife and also been encouraged to plant hedgerows for birds, alot of farmers have also gone organic


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> Farmers now get paid to leave a strip around the fields for wildlife and also been encouraged to plant hedgerows for birds, alot of farmers have also gone organic


 
I believe this payment is due to stop shortly, I wonder how many farmers will then farm this strip with the rest of the land instead of leaving it in its natural state


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> It is NOT illegal to clip a Wing its just not recommended, why did you smash the trap?
> 
> Why am I blaming something else for what am I doing? what am I supposed to be doing I am not sure what you are getting at
> 
> Never said that they are the soul reason for losing birds but they do have an impact.


I was mistaken then. I was told by an ex gamekeeper that it was illegal to wing clip decoys birds. Besides, this bird had no food and water in the trap and that is illegal. I smashed the trap as I am a member of the LACS and I hate the whole aspect of pheasant rearing and blood sports. If I managed to financially hurt the gamekeeper by sending his vile trap to the bottom of the quarry, then I was happy to do so .
Why should onintelligent beautiful species of bird be targetted for annihilation in order to preserve a non native species which is reared purely for wealthy men to blast out of the skies. Not only that but the damn things are almost as tame as chickens so that people have to drive them towards the guns, screaming, whooping, banging sticks etc in an effort to make them fly because you mustn't shoot it if it walks towards you expecting you to feed it. And if I lived closer, I would walk the dog there once a week and keep on smashing the traps.

And to back up what I said about chemicals.
http://www.jncc.gov.uk/default.aspx?page=4366


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I was mistaken then. I was told by an ex gamekeeper that it was illegal to wing clip decoys birds. Besides, this bird had no food and water in the trap and that is illegal. I smashed the trap as I am a member of the LACS and I hate the whole aspect of pheasant rearing and blood sports. If I managed to financially hurt the gamekeeper by sending his vile trap to the bottom of the quarry, then I was happy to do so .
> Why should onintelligent beautiful species of bird be targetted for annihilation in order to preserve a non native species which is reared purely for wealthy men to blast out of the skies. Not only that but the damn things are almost as tame as chickens so that people have to drive them towards the guns, screaming, whooping, banging sticks etc in an effort to make them fly because you mustn't shoot it if it walks towards you expecting you to feed it. And if I lived closer, I would walk the dog there once a week and keep on smashing the traps.
> 
> And to back up what I said about chemicals.
> report 227


 
I agree with Fenwoman here! I have smashed up a larson trap before, though it was empty!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I agree with Fenwoman here! I have smashed up a larson trap before, though it was empty!


 oh no!!! i go by the name of larson!!!:eek4:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

HABU said:


> oh no!!! i go by the name of larson!!!:eek4:


 Run HABU run!!!!! Run for the trees! It'll be ok, you can fend them off by throwing rattlesnakes and angry raccoons at them!!!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Run HABU run!!!!! Run for the trees! It'll be ok, you can fend them off by throwing rattlesnakes and angry raccoons at them!!!!


 haha!.... i ain't a'frettin none! dem thar boys ain't a'comin chere, i got's me's a'plenty of winders tu see outta ana i coulda hole up chere for quite a spell... heck! i's got's me some clear shootin..... all dem thar dogs 'round chere woulda be on dem thar dainties lika white ona rice...

you's know's we's ain't got's no lawman 'round chere and we's got's us a'plenty a'woods to bury dem thar bodies.... i a'reckon daid man's holler woulda be a'fittin seeins how's thez already daid and all... even dem thar ***** ain't gonna be able a'fine dem up in dem hollers up-en thar! dey betta geet right wit da lord a'fore dey a'come 'round deez parts up in chere, boy ima'tellin ya! mercy sakes boy! i'm a'goin a'go fetch dem neighbers a'mine ana git dem all fared up! dey ain't never took too kindly to strangers 'round deez part chere!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

HABU said:


> haha!.... i ain't a'frettin none! dem thar boys ain't a'comin chere, i got's me's a'plenty of winders tu see outta ana i coulda hole up chere for quite a spell... heck! i's got's me some clear shootin..... all dem thar dogs 'round chere woulda be on dem thar dainties lika white ona rice...
> 
> you's know's we's ain't got's no lawman 'round chere and we's got's us a'plenty a'woods to bury dem thar bodies.... i a'reckon daid man's holler woulda be a'fittin seeins how's thez already daid and all... even dem thar ***** ain't gonna be able a'fine dem up in dem hollers up-en thar! dey betta geet right wit da lord a'fore dey a'come 'round deez parts up in chere, boy ima'tellin ya! mercy sakes boy! i'm a'goin a'go fetch dem neighbers a'mine ana git dem all fared up! dey ain't never took too kindly to strangers 'round deez part chere!


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: New pants please!!!!!!!

*reconsiders herping with HABU..just dont shoot me! lmao*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

HABU said:


> haha!.... i ain't a'frettin none! dem thar boys ain't a'comin chere, i got's me's a'plenty of winders tu see outta ana i coulda hole up chere for quite a spell... heck! i's got's me some clear shootin..... all dem thar dogs 'round chere woulda be on dem thar dainties lika white ona rice...
> 
> you's know's we's ain't got's no lawman 'round chere and we's got's us a'plenty a'woods to bury dem thar bodies.... i a'reckon daid man's holler woulda be a'fittin seeins how's thez already daid and all... even dem thar ***** ain't gonna be able a'fine dem up in dem hollers up-en thar! dey betta geet right wit da lord a'fore dey a'come 'round deez parts up in chere, boy ima'tellin ya! mercy sakes boy! i'm a'goin a'go fetch dem neighbers a'mine ana git dem all fared up! dey ain't never took too kindly to strangers 'round deez part chere!


 
Sorry Habu but now I have a vision of you................Jed off the Beverley Hill Billys springs to mind with you eating *Grits* and Jowels and Possum Pie...:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> rats carry diseases.....oh yeah but none of us keep them do we what a silly arguement


What diseases do pet rats carry?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Sorry Habu but now I have a vision of you................Jed off the Beverley Hill Billys springs to mind with you eating *Grits* and Jowels and Possum Pie...:lol2::lol2::lol2:


i don't mess with the possums! hehe!


----------

